# My starter kit :)



## SanFranDad (May 10, 2009)

TV/HT area:
Samsung LNT52A650
Denon 3808 ci
Emotiva XPA-5
Def Tech BP7006, CLR 2002, BP1.2x
Samsung BDP 2550
APC HV15, UPS 1300 LCD
Mac Mini 2.0
My Book Studio Edition 2 TB Raid (FW)
Harmony 890
SVS PB12+, PB 10NSD (This one may end up in the spare room or as a 7.2 setup)
Monoprice cables, interconnects
Airport Express
- J Mo


----------

